# snake pics!!! ^-^



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i had a baby ball python named "hunter" even though it was a girl i began to call her "huntress"  
but she had a deformation in her stomach and had digestive problems, and she had passed away , i got a pic of her, my avi and this: 








she had a little heart on her scale markings it was so cute x3
also post up some of your snakes(if you had/have one) ;-)
also here is a little drawing i made of my brother's ball python "melissa":








don't ask why i made it xD
and here is melissa's beautiful face :








isn't she so pretty :-D just to add on here is a little doodle i made :








i only made the face not the armor :lol:


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

uhhmmm.... nice dog pic? LOL i want baby corn snake sooo baaaddddd  SOMEDAY I WILL PREVAIL!!! i need to save up some money and probably put it in my 5 or 10 gal.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

don't keep it in there forever  they get big as a ball python. i really want a hognose D: my brother used to have a baby corn snake, but it got out and ran into the building, and weeks later found it dead getting eaten by ants 0-o so sad,and it was an albino corn baby

my little brother has a ghost corn snake, really pretty. we got her for a cheap price for the morph $60- or less. she isn't really a baby, around teen age, but very curious . i want a snake again *sigh* ... i really miss my hunter
and thanks about the dog xD


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry about Huntress. She was very pretty. At least you had the time you did with her.

Corn snakes need a minimum of 10 gallons, but 20 is best. Keeping it in a five gallon is fine while its a juvie though, but have a adult tank ready.

I really want a snake, but haven't gotten one yet. My mom doesn't want one, but my dad says I could. So I just gotta ware my mom down a bit more lol. I'm looking at corn snakes or western hognoses. I love the hognoses nose! One day I'd like an albino burmese python. <3

I have other reptiles though; leopard geckos, a bearded dragon, crested geckos and a green tree frog.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love the hognoses cute face >.< i only had huntress for 4 months =\
you should get one and say "dad let me get one" XD my parents dosen't want me to get a snake because i have too many fish .... wut? half of my betta's died -_- only have 2angels, 1chubo, and 4 betta's XD

my parents agreed because we used to keep garter's snakes, and 1 green snake. i don't know to get parents really to agree. besides begging a lot  snakes are not mean unless you treat them that way, that was what my brother said to get a ball python

i never really owned any other reptiles, besides a wild turtle


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Aw, I'm sorry you only had her for 4 months. ): 
I hope you can convince your parents to let you get another one some day. Fish and reptiles don't even compare to each other though! xD I used to have a lot of bettas, but as they died I moved onto reptiles. I only have 1 betta now, but I wouldn't mind another one xD lol

If I keep bugging my mom I bet she'll say yes. lol. Thats what happened with all my other pets. She doesn't care how many lizards I get, just no snakes! lol! But soon SOON! 
Haha, I would sneak one if I could, but mom is my main source of transportation, and I can't sneak anything by her! 

I completely agree with you. Snakes are just like dogs in the sense that if treated poorly they will be aggressive. But if taken care of from a young age they are not aggressive. My mom doesn't want a snake in part because when her brother was a teenager he got bit by a friend's snake, and he almost lost his arm to blood poisoning, because the snake had just eaten a mouse and he got bacteria or something from it. My mom does agree with me though that it wasn't the snake's fault, it was my uncle's (he was drunk, and was handling a snake right after it had eaten). But the worry is still there for her I think. BUT I am slowly wearing her down, I think she will agree pretty soon. lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry for most of your betta's =[

but i talked with my mom and am gonna get one more snake on march, maybe a hognose (yayy). and yea never hold a snake when they just ate, until the next day  i held a young red tail boa, he was so cute and big 0-0 i didn't want to give him up, to let my brother hold him XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't want a Burmese python from what I've seen on animal planet. Those things are dangerous.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't listen to what you see on animal planet, the vast majority of their reptile 'facts' are completely unscientific lies. They are dangerous animals yes, but you still stand a better chance of being killed by your dog if you care for them with responsibility (inclusing a locking cage, and never handling without one or two extra people present)

They aren't bloodthirsty and their bite isn't all that bad. Many of them are downright docile, though there are always exceptions. But they get big and can overpower a single person. Always save to have one extra person for every six feet of snake!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Im not a snake person so I was not amused to find this guy or girl sitting on top of my fridge this summer....










Someone did claim it, but that was the last I heard about the snake.

Speaking of Animal Planet, I was watching something a few months ago about Buremes pythons breeding with some other massive snake in Florida and the hybrid offspring is supposed to be super bad for the enviroment (well, more like bad for urban areas). I don't recall all the details but the offspring is supposed to be super big and super strong but I think the main concern was that they were inhabiting an area very close to Miami.

I don't recall what the other snake was though. Some other giant constrictor, i think.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They are talking about a fusion of burmese and rock pythons. In captivity this hybrid has proven difficult to create under perfect conditions, taking months for a pair to even be interested, and even then the clutch has a 99% fail rate. It's not going to happen in the wild where they are already dying off from cold that is too much for them. Trust me, there's a lot of lies on that network--they like to air shows that are all based on fearing nature! >_<

As far as being super big/strong, they are the same size as the parents. There is no difference honestly.


Everything AP says about snakes makes me face palm. It's like going to the petstore and hearing bettas are schooling cold water fish. Except they are telling everyone the bettas will all eat you.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

If I was home and on my computer I'd be posting some pictures of my ball, I love her lol
She has 2 hearts in her pattern right next to each other one being upside down lol I didn't even notice until my friend pointed it out

She is a bigger though and never goes into her water, I have to put her in there a couple of times a day, she's in a nice big 55 gallon, but only ever comes out of her hut if I wake her up and take her hiding spots away. Then she likes to investagate lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Trust me, there's a lot of lies on that network--they like to air shows that are all based on fearing nature! >_<


I have noticed that. I never really watch AP these days - except for that show about dog breeds. And sometimes River Monsters. 

I did watch two shows on snakes. One was the one I was talking about and another was about some killer snake In Africa. It ate a kid or something and I noticed that on BOTH shows it has the same "snake experts", even though one was in Florida and the other was in Africa. It reminded me of a geology professor I had a while back who would get so mad at the Discovery channel because his "rival" was always on their shows about geology stuff, he would always complain that the scientific info he was providing was only his opinion. The shows always ommited the oposing opinion.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

animal planet dosen't know about snakes, my brother (the one with great melissa {we treat her as royalty XD}) had melissa with a smaller ball named "Teo"(not a big notice but he was pretty small) and she will sit in the water bowl, to soak up and get cold (i really don't know weird snake), and couple minutes later she will will curl up around teo to keep him cold, and she has a habit on sleeping on other snakes XD. she ALWAYS wants another snake with her or she becomes depressed, after teo died (inner deformity or something) she is still sad about it. we can't put my other brother's snake with her named "entity" (it's a girl corn snake) because she has some diesease, am no pro only my brother knows 
melissa has a great personality, everyone in my family loves melissa (besides the ones that are scared of snakes >.>) we treat a lot like royalty, bring her out for fresh air and to be outside, she's like a dog but a saver on food XD. melissa loves almost any snake, we put her next to a baby corn snake she didn't mind, other ball pythons, corn snakes, not sure what else because she never been around anything else


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

This is my baby girl Penelope


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

alysa you know am jealous of your snakes already XD i love the first one, it's a good avi or pro pic to me


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> alysa you know am jealous of your snakes already XD i love the first one, it's a good avi or pro pic to me


 
Lol i have so many pictures of her XD
Lol that 1st picture was taken with my old phone, not the best phone in the whole world, but i had gotten some amazing shots of her with that phone lol


Edit
And to me she always looks like she is smiling  lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lot's of pics of hunter i found laying in my laptop:
































i like the first one


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Aww he looks so small 
I love his pattern its so pretty


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Thought i'd share a few more...

The first one shows her 2 hearts, right next to each other, one is a little messy but the other one looks really good


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Here are my beauties!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG soo pretty 0-0 boa's are actually the most nicest snakes in the world  how old are they ? 

also hunter was actually a huntress XD


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Nagini the boa is 13 months old.  Maru the ball python is 3 years old!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow So pretty

The shelter by me has so many snakes in
Including A boa and a ball python that came in together, and are best of buds
The boa is 14 feet and is still growing
and i dont know about the ball but i know its full size


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

pretty big 0-0 and pretty


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

14 feet? That's incredibly large for a boa. That's like a 10 foot human! Think you could get a picture? It could be a true redtail, which would be incredible. They do get larger, but usually not that large.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

purplemuffin said:


> 14 feet? That's incredibly large for a boa. That's like a 10 foot human! Think you could get a picture? It could be a true redtail, which would be incredible. They do get larger, but usually not that large.


He's always in his tank when i go over there so he isnt all streched out. So the picture would just be oh him in his tank. And i wouldnt be able to get the picture any time soon. Like it'd be months from now if i could


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

That's definitely fine if he is in the tank. All I would need to see is the saddles (the dark markings on the back)

But that's okay, you don't have to!  It's just a..uniquely long boa. Sounds more like a burm, lol!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

is he a redtail? it looks like that to me  he is such a cutie though :3 your camera is soo clear 0-0 i want it for taking photo's of my fish and melissa


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Mine is not a 'true red tail', but is actually a 'common boa'.. They live in different areas, get around the same size, but commons are a bit smaller and more docile. I expect her to top off somewhere between 7-9 feet! A true red tail boa female would maybe get 9-11 feet on average.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

purplemuffin said:


> That's definitely fine if he is in the tank. All I would need to see is the saddles (the dark markings on the back)
> 
> But that's okay, you don't have to!  It's just a..uniquely long boa. Sounds more like a burm, lol!


Lol yeah they said that they dont normally get that big, only 12 fee normally if i remember right lol
It takes the 2 of them to move him into the bath tub for a water soak


----------

